# Good morning from Paradise....



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

thought you all might like to know what im up to.. well hope this answers any questions you have.... :corkysm55


----------



## muskrat (Oct 21, 2005)

Wow Paradise MI sure looks a lot different especially for this time of year:lol:
Nice
matt


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

Didn't know there was stripers in paradise? Whowhadathunkit


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Wiggler said:


> thought you all might like to know what im up to.. well hope this answers any questions you have.... :corkysm55


Dude ... we're waiting for pics of hot chicks in bikinis!!!

Oh, nice fish too.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

That's a nice size snook..........


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

I was looking for pictures of lake Superior.

Enjoy that warm weather!


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Mister ED said:


> Dude ... we're waiting for pics of hot chicks in bikinis!!!
> 
> Oh, nice fish too.


But why would they be with Wiggly?

Griff


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

griffondog said:


> But why would they be with Wiggly?
> 
> Griff


Hmmm ... you have a good point Griff.


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

Sorry Wiggy, but I was in Paradise earlier today and it didn't look like that- it had 3" of ice and lots of muskrat houses. 

Nice fish!

John


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

Mister ED said:


> Hmmm ... you have a good point Griff.


you guys are right... guess im gonna have to go look for some eye candy for you guys to stare at... cuz they sure arent around this old folks community. :coolgleam


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

Wiggler said:


> you guys are right... guess im gonna have to go look for some eye candy for you guys to stare at... cuz they sure arent around this old folks community. :coolgleam


They stuck you in an old folks community? Thats horrible... At least the young folks can visit you i see and let you take pictures with their fish so you can share it with your family to make it seem more like a resort and not like a retirement home... 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## d0wnriver (Feb 16, 2011)

Are you in FL? If so are you going to be doing this... http://news.yahoo.com/python-bounty-hunters-latest-tool-florida-eradication-effort-031930576.html 

don't know how legal it is but my idea would be to bait a cubby only the snake can put its head in (as to avoid non-target species) with a mouse/rat on a nice big fish hook which is tied to a good length of stranded steel cable and staked down.

Nice fish by the way!


----------



## Orlando fireman (Nov 17, 2008)

Nice snook! Must be on the West coast? Florida....Newly wed or nearly dead!


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

Orlando fireman said:


> Nice snook! Must be on the West coast? Florida....Newly wed or nearly dead!


workin on the death thing... :lol: yup west side.. Ft. Myers area. thats as close as i can tell you... :corkysm55


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

Wiggler said:


> workin on the death thing... :lol: yup west side.. Ft. Myers area. thats as close as i can tell you... :corkysm55


Cape coral?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

DIYsportsman said:


> Cape coral?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


now your gettin too close... :rant: im not gonna tell you what canal im getting these in...


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

d0wnriver said:


> Are you in FL? If so are you going to be doing this... http://news.yahoo.com/python-bounty-hunters-latest-tool-florida-eradication-effort-031930576.html
> 
> don't know how legal it is but my idea would be to bait a cubby only the snake can put its head in (as to avoid non-target species) with a mouse/rat on a nice big fish hook which is tied to a good length of stranded steel cable and staked down.
> 
> Nice fish by the way!


there is a guy down here who put on craig's list python skins from the ones he is gonna get.. he said for sure he will at least get 5, maybe more. he didnt say how much per skin he wanted though. where they are gonna do this is about 1.5 hours from me. i wouldnt know the first thing about walking around in those Everglades.. :help: :gaga: :corkysm55


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

someone took a video of me walking down the beach.... eat your hearts out boyz...


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

Wiggler said:


> there is a guy down here who put on craig's list python skins from the ones he is gonna get.. he said for sure he will at least get 5, maybe more. he didnt say how much per skin he wanted though. where they are gonna do this is about 1.5 hours from me. i wouldnt know the first thing about walking around in those Everglades.. :help: :gaga: :corkysm55


What size boards do you use on python???


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

im guessing a 2/8/12' but i really dont know how big these things are


----------

